# Spark Plug Change ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

How often should I change my plugs on my 05 GTO and is there a a type I should use over the normal plug??


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd say once a year should do nicely, also depends on the construction of the plug. 

A common plug is the NGKs, I have them on my car, haven't really noticed anything special. On my old LT1 camaro I ran AC Delco copper cores because they gave me a better spark. 

While platinum plugs do outlast the copper plugs, platinum isn't as conductive as copper is. IMO copper sends a hotter spark, and at $2.00/plug that you change maybe once a year its not too bad, plugs are easy on our cars anyways. Platinum is used mostly because its really resistant to heat wear. 

Silver plugs are the best but also most pricey. Copper is 5 times as conductive as platinum is. silver is 6 times. 

So,
hotter spark : less life : cheap - copper
less hot spark : longer life : expensive - platinum

check out this website. Nology Silver Spark Plugs for direct fire ignitions
couple interesting things.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The stock iridium(sp?)suppose to last 100k miles. I had NGK TR55's in my car pre FI for well over 25k miles. Then I switched them out to NGK TR6's after FI install. The stock plugs was very good but I didn't like the idle quality thats why I switched to the TR55's. When I switched the TR55's after 25k miles they still looked and performed very good.

I had stock iridium plugs in my Mitsu till I sold it with 98k miles and they looked good, got the same MPG and ran very well.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm still on the factory plugs with 53k miles. No issues with them.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The plugs in my '05 are the originals with 23.5K.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Im at 70k at the moment. No issues, just looking at preventative maintenance


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

52000 miles on my plugs with no residue or excessive wear.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

normal plugs 30-40k
Platinum plugs 50-60k
Double platinum and iridium plugs 70-90k

If you are going to leave your plugs in for more then 30k put anti-seize on the threads only.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Rukee said:


> normal plugs 30-40k
> Platinum plugs 50-60k
> Double platinum and iridium plugs 70-90k
> 
> If you are going to leave your plugs in for more then 30k put anti-seize on the threads only.


I use 20-30k on normal copper plugs but follow the rest of your advice to a T. 

The anti-seize is so important.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

> The anti-seize is so important.


What he said. 

I have NGK in my bike. Not sure what's in the GTO on account of the fact that I just bought her in December. I just got past the strut rub issue recently, so preventative maintenance is next.


----------

